# Windows/Firefox notification bug?



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

OK here's a weird one. Windows 10, Firefox 96. After I view an embedded YouTube video on this site, I get one of these notifications on my lock screen. And when I view another YT video here, I get a notification for that.

I long ago turned all app notifications off in Windows 10 settings, and I also turned notifications off in Firefox. This is the only notification I ever see slide out like that with these settings.

I think it also may have interfered with my keyboard and other features, forcing me to reboot. Clicking the Pause/Play/etc. buttons does nothing, by the way. (But I'm loving how we can just drag images into a post now.)


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> OK here's a weird one. Windows 10, Firefox 96. After I view an embedded YouTube video on this site, I get one of these notifications on my lock screen. And when I view another YT video here, I get a notification for that.
> 
> I long ago turned all app notifications off in Windows 10 settings, and I also turned notifications off in Firefox. This is the only notification I ever see slide out like that with these settings.
> 
> ...


If you dislike the flyout thing being popped up by firefox at all, you can turn it off by setting media.hardwaremediakeys.enabled = false in firefox's about:config. I turn it off completely because there's no universe in which I want Firefox popping that panel up over what I'm browsing.

As to the specific lock screen entanglement, I have no specific advice, other than to say you're not alone - other people have complained about it recently as well (non TCF specific). Something changed, and now sometimes leftover windows media controls, spawned by firefox, are getting wedged on people's lock screens. I think it's a windows/firefox issue.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Try other browsers. If it's only FF, you know where to look. 99.375% of issues are related to user's custom browser settings or addons.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Good points all: the TCF changeover and the Firefox 96 release happened on almost the same exact day, hence my possible confusion, though this doesn't seem to occur after I watch on the YouTube website proper. But the media keys flyout has attacked other FF users in previous releases as well, and turning off media controls in my FF may indeed have fixed it. I'll report back again soon.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

The problem has not returned since I changed that setting. Thanks again!


----------

